

How to use Google+ as your own private Scrapbook/Bookmarking Service - pitchups
https://plus.google.com/107797841320768724118/posts/ghXafbr4iqp
Neat Google+ hack on how to use Google+ to save notes/ideas/drafts of posts/hyperlinks etc. to your own private area.
======
pitchups
You can also use it to save voice memos from your mobile phone to Google+ - in
your own private area.

